# Schaltpläne von Hand?



## HaKu (3 August 2013)

Hi,

Ich suche jetzt schon recht lange nach Vorschriften ob ein Schaltplan noch rein von Hand gezeichnet sein darf oder nicht.
Bei uns in der Firma wurden/werden alle Steuerungen und Schränke von uns selber für den eigenen Bedarf und hin und wieder für Fremdfirmen angefertigt. Bis jetzt hatte sich aber noch niemand um die Pläne Gedanken gemacht. Hin und wieder wurden einzelne Teile der Steuerung von Hand gezeichnet jedoch fehlt da jegliche Verknüpfung zum Rest der Steuerung. Daher bin ich an die Technische Leitung heran getreten um ein E-CAD Programm zu bestellen. Es wurde mit der Begründung abgelehnt das es doch die ganze Zeit auch ohne ging usw. das übliche also. Gibt es da nicht irgendwelche VDE//TÜV Vorschriften auf die man klopfen kann??

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## winnman (3 August 2013)

Nein, da gibt es meines Wissens nach keine Vorschrift.

Mit E-CAD wird es halt einfacher und schneller.

Und kleine Änderungen wind dann auch schnell machbar.


----------



## georg28 (3 August 2013)

Wenn man einen vorhandenen Plan von Hand schnell ändert, wo man die Datei von der Software für die Erstellung nicht hat, so ist das halt auch der einzig praktikable weg.
Nur muß halt der Plan am Ende mit der Anlage übereinstimmen. dies ist dann aber auch die einzige Vorschrift wo es gibt.
Wenn Änderungen von Hand eingetragen werden soll der alter zu ändernde Teil nur einmal kurz durchstrichen werden um zu erkenne was vorher war. Nicht übermalen oder mit Tipp-Ex arbeiten.
Und dann halt Datum und Name der Person dazu der dies geändert hat


----------



## UniMog (3 August 2013)

Früher gab es nur Schaltpläne von Hand am Zeichenbrett mit Bleistift oder Tusche + Schablone und Lineal...

Aber wenn ich den Text lese macht Ihr bestimmt freihändige Zeichnung mit Kugelschreiber.  und wer vielleicht schon seit Jahren auch mal für Fremdfirmen Schaltschränke baut und keine richtigen Schaltpläne erstellt
da frage ich mich immer ......... wer nimmt euch das ohne Ärger ab ????? Jeder will doch Stromlaufplan, Aufbauplan, Klemmenplan, Kabelplan usw. haben ...... auch wenn die meisten damit nichts anfangen können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Jeder will doch Stromlaufplan, Aufbauplan, Klemmenplan, Kabelplan usw. haben ...... auch wenn die meisten damit nichts anfangen können.



selbst die kann man wunderbar von Hand zeichnen


----------



## mariob (3 August 2013)

Naja,
und der Strich muß nicht zwingend gerade sein, @Unimog, ich kann den TE gut verstehen, @TE, Du hast in diesem Falle die falsche Strategie, meine war warten bis es richtig kracht und wenn die Jungs in der Chefetage Angst kriegen bekommt man alles.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ducati (5 August 2013)

HaKu schrieb:


> Hin und wieder wurden einzelne Teile der Steuerung von Hand gezeichnet jedoch fehlt da jegliche Verknüpfung zum Rest der Steuerung. Daher bin ich an die Technische Leitung heran getreten um ein E-CAD Programm zu bestellen. Es wurde mit der Begründung abgelehnt das es doch die ganze Zeit auch ohne ging usw. das übliche also.



Naja, Stand der Technik ist die Handzeichnung sicherlich nicht mehr, und wie schon gesagt fordert der Kunde das nicht elektronisch?

Welches E-CAD Programm hast Du denn angefragt? Evtl. gibt's da auch günstigere Programme als E-Plan. Ich hab früher viel mit Caddy++ gearbeitet, kostet in der prof Version allerdings auch schon nen 4 stelligen Preis. http://www.ige-xao.com/de/de/products/see_electrical.php

Allerdings gabs da auch mal bei Conrad oder so ne ältere abgespeckte Version mit max. 30 Seiten für um die 30€. Das reicht u.U. ja schon für Eure (vermutlich) kleineren Pläne.

Gruß.


----------



## HaKu (5 August 2013)

Das früher nur von hand gezeichnet wurde hab ich mir auch gedacht aber wie UniMog schon schrieb mit Lineal, Schablonen etc. Wie bereits richtig vermutet wurde sind 99% von dem was überhaupt vorhanden ist einfach mal so auf ein Blatt gemalt worden. Klemmenlisten gibt es nur sporadisch. 
Wer das früher immer abgenommen hat ist mir ein Rätsel. Jedenfalls war nun der TÜV für eine Risikobewertung von einem Anlagenteil bei uns. Die beiden Prüfer (gerade frisch von der Schule) verlangten die Technische Doku. Als sie die Pläne sahen rollten sie nur mit den Augen gaben mir aber keine Auskunft ob das reichen wird...
Haben bereits mehrere Programme angefragt. E-Plan WSCAD SolidWorks wobei letzteres am unflexibelsten war. E-Plan und WSCAD geben sich fast nichts in sachen Preis und Ausstattung aber wie das so ist es ist immer zu teuer. Die aussage von unserm IT-Lehrling hat die sache natürlich noch verschlimmert als er sagte das es da auch schon was für 30 Euro gibt :-x



ducati schrieb:


> Allerdings gabs da auch mal bei Conrad oder so ne ältere abgespeckte Version mit max. 30 Seiten für um die 30€. Das reicht u.U. ja schon für Eure (vermutlich) kleineren Pläne.




Eben solche Programm reichen bei dem Umfang unserer Schaltschränke nicht. Zur verdeutlichung. Wir haben 3x Rittal TS 8 1200x2200x600 reine Steuerschränke ohne Last!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2013)

Lass die TÜV Prüfer ohne Erfahrung mit den Augen Rollen wie sie wollen, Fakt ist es gibt keine Vorschrift die Verlangt das Schaltpläne mit einen CAE System erstellt werden muß. Aber bei der Schrankgröße macht sparen keinen Sinn, da sollte schon etwas richtiges kommen wie zb ELCAD und Konsortien.


----------



## elovonik (5 August 2013)

HaKu schrieb:


> Die aussage von unserm IT-Lehrling hat die sache natürlich noch verschlimmert als er sagte das es da auch schon was für 30 Euro gibt



Dann soll er das supertolle 30 Euronen Programm mal benennen! Solche Jungspunde werden ihr Lehrgeld schon noch bezahlen. Malen kann ich auch mit Paint und Konsorten.


----------



## HaKu (5 August 2013)

So in die Richtung ging auch meine Antwort aber was sich die Leitung in den Kopf setzt das sitzt. Naja gut dann bleibt mir wohl nur zu hoffen das irgend wann die einsicht kommt das man wohl mit vernüftig gezeichneten Plänen wesentlich effektiver bauen und vor allem Fehler suchen kann. Gerade bei den großen Anreihschränken suchen wir uns einen Wolf und hangeln uns von Schrank zu Schrank.
Naja ich danke euch trotzdem.


----------



## acid (5 August 2013)

Der Arme Tropf der bei euch die Pläne zeichnet muss wahrhaft fürstlich für diese Leistung entlohnt werden. Auch wenn es keine Vorschrift gibt, die besagt, dass Pläne elektronisch erstellt werden müssen, ist es doch ein riesen Aufwand sowas zu zeichnen, korrigieren bzw. aktualisieren. Bei einem kleinen Schränkchen, gut, lasse ich mir noch einreden... Aber bei Schränken in der Größe wird doch da völlig an der falschen Stelle gespart, die Investition in die Software amortisiert sich schnell. 

Abgesehen davon würde ich euch die Schränke ungeöffnet zurückschicken, sowas nimmt einem doch heute keine anständige Firma mehr ab.


----------



## HaKu (5 August 2013)

Das predige ich seit ich hier angefangen habe. Leider ist der Technische Leiter ein Schlosser... Denke das sagt alles. 
Die Schränke die wir für andere Firmen gebaut haben sind Tochterunternehmen. Aber trotzdem weis ich nicht wie die denen das verkauft haben. Ich mache da auch zum glück keine Telefonsehlsorge 
Nur mal so ein paar Zahlen. E-Plan zum Einstieg mit nötigen Modulen und Schulungen 10k€. WSCAD so um die 8k€ Solid Works 6k€ jedoch ohne Schulungen. Sind eigentlich für ein Mittelständiges Unternehmen keine Preise wenn man mal die Kosten für Schränke dagegen hält.


----------



## acid (5 August 2013)

Du brauchst:


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 August 2013)

Vielleicht sogar das hier:


----------

